# need floating bait net for holding live baits while fishing from the pier, Where?



## scubasteven (Nov 14, 2007)

I am looking for a live bait pen to hold my baits while fishing but can not seem to find one on line. Will be vacationing in the Orange Beach area Mid July and wanted to get everything ready beforehand. Does anyone know where I can get one on line or do you know if J and M or Sam's will have them in stock?

Thanks,

Scuba


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If you're talking about the rings with a net below, Academy Sports has them - good price.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always just used those brim baskets. As long as your bait isn't too small they work great. I use them for pinfish, croakers, pigfish, and hard tails when I fish from a pier.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

or u can do like evrybody else n catch ur bait as u need it, not like its TOO hard 2 snag a hardtail with a sabiki or gotcha


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I would think it depends on where he is fishing. I do a lot of night fishing on local bay bridges and piers and sometimes the pinfish tend to get thinner as soon as that sun drops. I like haveing a basket full so when the bite is on I'm not wasting any time.

If on a gulf pier I wouldn't use one b/c it's just one more thing to get tangled up with in my opinion.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have them here at Top Gun Tackle here in O.B. As of right now I have 3 different ones in stock and will show them to you when you get in town. We are right next door to Winn-Dixie on the beach road.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

brim baskets as konz suggested work well and if your only using pinfish, shrimp, etc. you can use free flow live wells that every baitshop carries. Good luck while your down!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Brunson Net in foley has several different sizes.


----------

